# Denon AVR3200 sound issue? any ideas? or is it not worth it?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I got one. hooked it up and went through the on screen menu. got the unit to do the test tone through the 2 speakers I hooked up just fine.

cant get any sound from my tuner or the dvd source. well I take that back. I could hear some sound at max volume.

is this toast or can I use it some how other than a door stop or boat anchor?

I have a Carver MRX130 and a HK3485 . so I have other source units. I looked inside all fuses were good. thats as far as I went

dont know if its worth messing with. I think the remote may be more value than the entire unit


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

update. reset the unit after finding online manual. now works fine. now going to be sold so I can buy something else like a stand alone amp for the home. thanks


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

fixed


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

JAX said:


> fixed


Sounds like you scored on that one.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> Sounds like you scored on that one.



I actually picked up a older Yamaha which was the flagship model for $100 local this week . its a monster at 41lbs and sounds great


----------

